# You May Call Me Shaman



## SHAMAN (Jul 17, 2007)

??????????High every one?????????????

You may call me Shaman I was born along the ST.Lawrence river and didn't learn bud was bad till I moved to a city. My family has been growing for ever, We us it for medicine but mostly recreatinal. I smoke about 7grams a day to keep the bad dreams and the pain away. And to keep me in just the right state of mind kind of like living a dream..I am an outdoor grower for over 12 years, who recently started growing "INDO" about 3-4 years ago off and on, mostly for mother plants to clone. Although The past year and a bit has been a great "Indo" learning experiance. I have put out a few crops in that time.
So if you have a comment on how I grow or just want to say Hi or even talk some Sh*t This is the spot to do it...
If you seen my journals and want to comment but don't want to P.M me this is the spot.......



Happy growing


----------



## reeffermadness (Jul 17, 2007)

Why Hello Shaman!  =


----------



## NO GROW (Jul 17, 2007)

He also has a retarded 1 leaflet plant.....

Whats up man, Happy growing.

NO GROW


----------



## SHAMAN (Jul 17, 2007)

Yes Yes I am the owner of the GROWING Impaired plant. She isn't a RETARD she's just missing a chromozone...


----------



## cali-high (Jul 17, 2007)

Haha


hey sha-mean

jk 


nice grow. yep whatever the gov. says is true. i believe LOL


----------



## phr33k (Jul 18, 2007)

Shaman those are some nice plants there. Keep up the good work.


----------



## o2hustla (Jul 18, 2007)

hi shaman, i read 1 of your journals and you are a lucky guy to be able do grow the way you do, i wish i could.


----------



## SHAMAN (Jul 21, 2007)

Alright who wants a taste????

View attachment 19412

View attachment 19413


----------

